# Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser



## Prof. Dr. Carp (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

also erst mal die die Vorgeschichte:
Ich war am Sonntag mal wieder auf Karpfentour am See unterwegs und wie ich gerade meine Ruten aufs Pod gelegt habe, kamen zwei äußerst aggressive Schwäne mit fünf, sechs Schwankücken auf mich zu geschwommen. Sie fauchten mich immer sehr heftig an (ich vermute wegen der Kücken) und plusterten sich sehr auf. Als der eine gerade das Ufer betreten wollte und mich immer noch sehr anfauchte flüchtete ich erst mal 20 meter weg. Als beide Schwäne wieder im Wasser waren belagerten sie aber die nächsten 2 Stunden meine Angelstelle vom Wasser aus und ich kam natürlich durch ständiges Gefauche, ... nicht zur Ruhe ...

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit solchen Situationen???
Wie sollte man sich da verhalten?
Und wie wird man die "süßen Vögelchen" möglichst schnell wieder los?


----------



## MCK (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Hallo,
die Vögel wirst du wohl garnicht schnell los aber ich denke man sollte sie gerade   wenn sie Jungen haben Respektieren und möglichst nicht stören bei jüngeren aber trotzdem schon ausgewachsen Schwänen hilft es bei mir als mit Flip Flops auf den Boden zu klopfen da sie sich offenbr mit einem ähnlichem Geräusch gegenseitig bedrohen sie hauen dann normalerweiße ab

mfg Moritz


----------



## Case (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Schütt paar Eimer Wasser über die Schwäne. 
Das hat mir schon öfters geholfen. Irgendwie 
mögen die das nicht.

Case


----------



## Micha85 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Grossmachen und dabei zurückfauchen. 
Also Jacke auf und ausbreiten, die Beine spreizen und den Kopf hoch halten. 
Ein ausgewachsener Schwan hat in etwa soviel Beisskraft wie ein nasses Brötchen. 
'Gefährlich wirds dann wenn er sich von dir abwendet und (vermeintlich) wegfliegt. Vorm Luftangriff nehmen die Jungs nämlich Anlauf.  
Wenn er dann angeflogen kommt wird er versuchen deinen Kopf mit seinen Flügelvorderkanten zu erwischen. Also entweder in Deckung gehen oder einen geöffneten Kescher über den Kopf halten. Er wird 3-4 mal versuchen dich zu erwischen und sich dann verziehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Case schrieb:


> Schütt paar Eimer Wasser über die Schwäne.
> Case



Wasser?
ich kenn mich ja nicht aus, aber werden die dann nicht noch aggressiver?


----------



## marcus7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Sei kein Mädchen, trete denen entschlossen entgegen, mach dich groß. Die bluffen nur mit ihrem gefauche....
Schon x mal gemacht, noch nie hat sich einer getraut anzugreifen.


----------



## Micha85 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



CarpMJ schrieb:


> Wasser?
> ich kenn mich ja nicht aus, aber werden die dann nicht noch aggressiver?



Es klingt paradox aber man hört es sehr oft. Aus verlässlicher Quelle weiss ich auch das es scheinbar tatsächlich stimmt das Schwäne Wasserscheu sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Versuchs doch mal mit ein paar netten Worten und Streicheleinheiten


----------



## Katteker (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Oder du suchst dir einfach ne andere Stelle und lässt die armen Viecher in Ruhe. Ist für beide Seiten stressfrei.


----------



## Tino (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Ein ausgewachsener Schwan hat in etwa soviel Beisskraft wie ein nasses Brötchen.
> 
> 
> ...einfach HERRLICH !!! Hab ich gelacht...vielen Dank.
> ...


----------



## franconia (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Alles Blödsinn, einfach mit in Wodka getränkten Brotstücken füttern. Die werden dann ganz friedlich, stecken das Köpfchen unter die Flügel im pennen 're Runde. Dann kannste in Ruhe angeln. Notfalls nachfüttern :-D

Sicherheitshalber schreib ich 'mal "Achtung Ironie" dazu....


----------



## welsstipper (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



franconia schrieb:


> Alles Blödsinn, einfach mit in Wodka getränkten Brotstücken füttern. Die werden dann ganz friedlich, stecken das Köpfchen unter die Flügel im pennen 're Runde. Dann kannste in Ruhe angeln. Notfalls nachfüttern :-D
> 
> Sicherheitshalber schreib ich 'mal "Achtung Ironie" dazu....



der gute wodka #d

ich nutze denn wodka immer nach dem essen............ gänsebraten versteht sich frisch vom grill


----------



## Tino (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Den Wodka selber trinken und dem blöden Vogel die leere Pulle um die Ohren hauen.



...war natürlich Spass!!!


----------



## Cobrafant (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Spülmittel













*Beitrag kann Ironie enthalten |supergri


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Wenn man sich die geistigen Ergüße hier so zu Gemüte führt, dann wundert es nicht, dass so viele Menschen den Anglern eher ablehnend bis feindseelig gegenüberstehen!


----------



## gründler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die geistigen Ergüße hier so zu Gemüte führt, dann wundert es nicht, dass so viele Menschen den Anglern eher ablehnend bis feindseelig gegenüberstehen!


 

#6


Vor allem wenn man sich in anderen trööts über Tierqual auskotzt,und dann hier tipps gibt wie man "Tiere quält".

Einfach nur Arm,mehr nicht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

mitm kescher richtung schwan und er ist weg,abund an fütter ich sie per hand mit mais.



junge junge ,bin tage lang alleine mitm zelt im wald,schwulenseen und da hats weit aus gefährlichere gestalten


----------



## Hannoi1896 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Spülmittel  Dachte das klappt nur mit Enten


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

was machst wen  2 jungs dein rodpod abräumen wollen??

leider kommt des heute immer mehr vor,deswegen immer vorbereitet sein haben.


die schwäne machen dir nix ,die haben mehr angst vor dir .


----------



## thanatos (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

einfach alles essbare sicher verstauen und ruhig bleiben,wenn du nicht 
gehst gehen (schwimmen)sie.auf keinen fall greifen sie dich an


----------



## Gxldi1976 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

hehe , denk dir nichts , die haben mir heute auch meine Futterschüssel gemeinsam mit IHREN JUNGEN geleert und ich brach nach 1,5 h das angeln ab, auf die zugehen brachte wenig uns trennte gerade mal deren Halslänge .
Bist nicht der einizge der kleino bei gab .


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



CarpMJ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also erst mal die die Vorgeschichte:
> Ich war am Sonntag mal wieder auf Karpfentour am See unterwegs und wie ich gerade meine Ruten aufs Pod gelegt habe, kamen zwei äußerst aggressive Schwäne mit fünf, sechs Schwankücken auf mich zu geschwommen. Sie fauchten mich immer sehr heftig an (ich vermute wegen der Kücken) und plusterten sich sehr auf. Als der eine gerade das Ufer betreten wollte und mich immer noch sehr anfauchte flüchtete ich erst mal 20 meter weg. Als beide Schwäne wieder im Wasser waren belagerten sie aber die nächsten 2 Stunden meine Angelstelle vom Wasser aus und ich kam natürlich durch ständiges Gefauche, ... nicht zur Ruhe ...



Hach, die Natur! Wie idyllisch! :l




> Habt ihr Erfahrung mit solchen Situationen???



Ja, aber nur als Spinnfischer und entsprechend leicht bepackt. Ich konnte immer galant den Rückzug antreten und verfolgt wurde ich noch nie. 



> Wie sollte man sich da verhalten?



So wie du es gemacht hast: ist kein Rückzug möglich, ruhig verhalten und aushalten. Die Schwäne haben Hausrecht. So lange nur gefaucht wird, ist ja alles gut. 



> Und wie wird man die "süßen Vögelchen" möglichst schnell wieder los?



#c aber zum Gegenangriff übergehen halte ich aus Tierschutzgründen (und als Beitrag zum guten Ruf der Angler) für abwegig. 

Beim Enten- und Bläßhuhnangriff auf den Futterplatz ist mit-dem-Kescher-in-der-Luft-herumwedeln und ksssschhhhhhhhhh-machen auch das höchste der Gefühle, trotz der Madenschleuder, die in Griffweite liegt. 
Aber einen Schwan auf Testosteron vertreibst du so nicht und hältst ihn höchstens etwas auf Abstand.

Effektiv ist ein Partikel oder Trockenfutter-Ablenkplatz einige Meter weiter, wobei Vögel-füttern seit dem Vogelgrippeskandal hier als Ordnungswidrigkeit gehandelt wird.

edit;
ich zweifle übrigens an den Geschichten der Schwäne, die mit Flügelschlägen Oberarme brechen und mit ihrem Schnabel Finger abbeissen. Schwäne sind mit ihrer Show zweifellos beeindruckende Gestalten, haben aber immer noch ein zartes Knochenwerk und werden keine Verletzung riskieren...


----------



## wobbler68 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Hallo


Zur Beißkraft von Schwänen kann ich nichts sagen.Wir hatten aber mal Gänse (Toulouser)wenn die beim Füttern aus der Hand gefressen haben und übereifrig waren hat die Hand schon mal geblutet.:c
Da die Schwäne um einiges großer sind ,kann das sicherlich schmerzhaft werden.



Da die Schwäne oft gefüttert werden,auch von Anglern,ist es normal das sie kommen um etwas abzustauben.Auch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht wenn "Schweine" an der Angelstelle sind die nächsten 2-3 StD.nichts mehr beißt .Dann wird entweder Pause gemacht oder die Angelstelle gewechselt .


Wir haben nun mal nicht das Hausrecht,sondern sind bei den Schwänen zu Besuch|welcome:!!!Und als Besucher sollte man sich anständig benehmen.#r

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Siever (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> junge junge ,bin tage lang alleine mitm zelt im wald,schwulenseen und da hats weit aus gefährlichere gestalten



Verstehe ich das richtig: du hast mehr Angst vor Schwulen als vor Schwänen??|kopfkrat 

Wenn ich Schwäne am Angelplatz habe, locke ich diese meist mit Mais oder Maden an eine andere, weiter entfernte Stelle. Kommen Sie dann doch zurück, klatsche ich wie blöd in der Gegend herum. Aber häufig hauen die einfach auch nach einer Zeit ab, wenn man nix macht und die gar nicht beachtet. Blöd wird es dann nur, wenn die einem durch die Schnur schwimmen.

Die Hausrechts- Aussage von Wobbler68 kann ich nur unterstreichen!#6


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Ich finde einige eure "Ergüsse" einfach toll. Frei nach dem Motto :
Ich liebe die Natur, liebe die Fische und gehe da ich ja geprüft bin, waidgerecht damit um. 
Schimpfe auf die Spaziergänger welche Ufer verschmutzen und einfach leere Maden - und Maisdosen verteilen oder auf andere Tierschützer welche die "Überwasserarten" schützen wollen - aber vergräme und vertreibe Tiere bzw. gebe Anweisungen kunt, diese zu schädigen  ....


----------



## gründler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Mal so am rande.
Keine Anstiftung zum töten nur so nebenbei erwähnt.



Bei de Jägers gibs son uraltes Sprichwort "Glauben".

Wenn du ein Weißes Wildes Tier tötest stirbt in der nächsten Zeit jemand aus deiner Family/Angehörige.


Ps: Ich werde es nicht ausprobieren,Aberglaube hin oder her.
#h


----------



## Katteker (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich finde einige eure "Ergüsse" einfach toll. Frei nach dem Motto :
> Ich liebe die Natur, liebe die Fische und gehe da ich ja geprüft bin, waidgerecht damit um.
> Schimpfe auf die Spaziergänger welche Ufer verschmutzen und einfach leere Maden - und Maisdosen verteilen oder auf andere Tierschützer welche die "Überwasserarten" schützen wollen - aber vergräme und vertreibe Tiere bzw. gebe Anweisungen kunt, diese zu schädigen oder zu töten ....


 
Danke!

|good:





"Die Natur könnte ja so schön sein, wenn die verdammte Natur nicht wäre"


----------



## marcus7 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich finde einige eure "Ergüsse" einfach toll. Frei nach dem Motto :
> Ich liebe die Natur, liebe die Fische und gehe da ich ja geprüft bin, waidgerecht damit um.
> Schimpfe auf die Spaziergänger welche Ufer verschmutzen und einfach leere Maden - und Maisdosen verteilen oder auf andere Tierschützer welche die "Überwasserarten" schützen wollen - aber vergräme und vertreibe Tiere bzw. gebe Anweisungen kunt, diese zu schädigen  ....




Ach Gottchen, kriegt euch mal ein. Das war doch alles nur spaßig gemeint, also wer das nicht sieht#d.

Trotzdem laufe ich nicht vor Schwänen weg, das hat doch nix mit arme Tiere vergrämen zu tun.


----------



## Slick (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Einmal hatte ich mir genau eine Stelle ausgesucht gehabt wo die Schwäne gerade ein Nest bauten.
Es war mir nicht ersichtlich was das runde Ding neben mir sollte aus Ästen usw. , bis ein Schwan mit schlagenden Flügeln mir eine verpasste.|uhoh:

An dem Tag war ich aber auch voll neben der Kappe.:q


----------



## Downbeat (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Das hab ich als Knirps mal gehabt, direkt im Uferbereich auf ein  Nest gestossen. Da bin ich aber fix geworden|supergri

Das beissen tut nicht richtig weh, zwickt aber empfindlich.

Was Wassergepflügel angeht hab ich übrigens nur ein Problem mit, durch vornehmlich ältere Mitbürger (Vorsicht Klischee), sehr gut konditionierten Enten. Super nervig!

Der Rest bereitet mir wenig Kopfzerbrechen.


----------



## pike-81 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Besonders, wenn man es sich in den Kopf gesetzt hat, einen Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot zu fangen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Oh Gott ist das ein Moralgestammel hier...#d
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass sich noch bei keinem Schwan, den ich mit "friedlichen Mitteln" (Verscheuchen durch Rumfuchteln, Laut werden usw.) erfolgreich in die Flucht schlagen konnte, eine Posttraumatische Belastungsstörung eingestellt hat. Was anderes ist es, wenn da ein Gelege zu finden ist, dann gibts selbstverständlich Stellenwechsel, aber wenn die Schwanenfamilie ihre Kreise schwimmt und meint jeden anbluffen zu müssen, der in Reichweite steht (sitzt), dann wird halt zurückgestänkert. Irgendwie ist das den Schwänen auch recht egal, am nächsten Tag geht das Spielchen wieder von vorne los.

Im übrigen halte ich Schwäne für leicht unterbelichtet. Jede Ente schafft es schnell, den Zusammenhang zwischen im Wasser liegender Angelschnur und der Gefahr, sich zu verheddern, herzustellen und umschwimmt brav diesselbe. Schwäne dagegen gebärden sich als chronisch lernresistent, frei nach dem Motto: "Scheiss drauf, immer durch!". Enten sind putzig, Schwäne nerven.


----------



## Jose (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ... Enten sind putzig, Schwäne nerven.


und sind auch leckerer :m


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Jose schrieb:


> und sind auch leckerer :m



... eine Frage der Zubereitung.... 
(wenn man einigen anderen Foren Glauben schenken darf )


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Hallo

mal kurz an die : Wirhabenunsalleliebundmachenallesrichtig-Fraktion

Das war Spass dem Schwan in den Hintern zu treten!!!!

Das war ironisch gemeint,deshalb auch mit der Bemerkung: das ist Spass!!!

Einige scheinen nur mit erhobenen Zeigefinger durchs Leben zu rennen und ihren Sinn darin zu sehen anderen auf die Finger zu hauen,egal obs angebracht ist.
.....................................................................................
 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Andal* 

 
_Wenn man sich die geistigen Ergüße  hier so zu Gemüte führt, dann wundert es nicht, dass so viele Menschen  den Anglern eher ablehnend bis feindseelig gegenüberstehen!_

 Zitat: Gründler
#6


Vor allem wenn man sich in anderen trööts über Tierqual auskotzt,und dann hier tipps gibt wie man "Tiere quält".

Einfach nur Arm,mehr nicht. 		



.....................................................................................


Wenn ihr zwischen ironischem Spass und Ernst nicht unterscheiden könnt,dann tuts mir leid.
Das ist für mich arm in eurem Alter. Das solltet ihr besser wissen.

Auch gleich dieses masslose Übertreiben,wenn ich lese,dass Leute den Anglern gar feindselig gegenüberstehen.

Machen die Jagd auf Angler in eurer Gegend???

Was verzapfen die Angler in deiner Gegend, dass Leute sooooo feindselig dem Angler gegenüberstehen???

Das Leben ist nicht nur schlecht,dass man in allem und jeden nur was negatives sehen muss!!!


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Du hast nichts begriffen!

Ich kann durchaus zwischen Spaß und ernstgemeinten Beiträgen unterscheiden. Aber hier lesen nicht nur astreine Angler, sondern eben auch solche, die genau diese "Spassbeiträge" suchen, um sie für bare Münze zu benutzen. Seht her, was die Angler für Barbaren sind.

Bist du der Meinung, dass man denen in die Hand spielen muss?


----------



## gründler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Tino

Sei froh das du keine leute in deiner nähe hast die gegen Angler und Jäger kämpfen,aber da ich täglich Fronterfahrung mit solchen habe weiß ich wie diese solche themen hier abhandeln.

Das Wort Ironie wird da einfach weggelassen und nur das was man brauch wird verwendet.

Rasierklingen in Leitersprossen,Angesägte Hochsitze,feuer legen,Tiere aus Scheunen entweden....ich könnte noch 2 Std weiterschreiben.

Und diesen leuten ist jede Munition recht.

Und ich renne nicht mit nen Finger durchs leben,ganz bestimmt nicht eher im gegenteil,ich kenne nur unsere freunde zu gut und wie sie über solche themen hier denken und handeln (wenn sie wollen).

|wavey:


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Du hast nichts begriffen!
> 
> Ich kann durchaus zwischen Spaß und ernstgemeinten Beiträgen unterscheiden. Aber hier lesen nicht nur astreine Angler, sondern eben auch solche, die genau diese "Spassbeiträge" suchen, um sie für bare Münze zu benutzen. Seht her, was die Angler für Barbaren sind.
> 
> Bist du der Meinung, dass man denen in die Hand spielen muss?



Was sollte ich denn begreifen???

Wenn Leute diese Beiträge für bare Münze nehmen ,unter denen noch steht: Das ist Spass!!!

Was ist das denn für Munition...


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Hast du den Beitrag von Gründler gelesen, ja? Und was sagt der dir? Bist du wirklich so begriffstutzig, oder nur aus Prinzip oppositionell eingestellt? Von veränderten und umgedrehten Zitaten hast du offensichtlich noch nie gehört. 

Dieser Klientel geht es nicht um Tatsachen, sondern nur um das, was ihnen von Nutzen ist!


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



gründler schrieb:


> Tino
> 
> Sei froh das du keine leute in deiner nähe hast die gegen Angler und Jäger kämpfen,aber da ich täglich Fronterfahrung mit solchen habe weiß ich wie diese solche themen hier abhandeln.
> 
> ...




Als Jäger ,der Du einer bist,glaube ich dir das mal. Da gibt es genug Spinner die euch was schlechtes wollen...leider.

Ausserdem haben sich ja genug aufgebauschte Kampagnen der Peta und anderer mystischen Vereinigungen ganz schnell in Luft aufgelöst.

Aber leider gibt es genug ''Radikale'' in solchen Vereinigungen.

Trotz allem ,sollte man nicht jeden Spass auf die Goldwaage legen.

Wenn es darum geht,dürte man auch nicht öffentlich sagen,geschweige denn zeigen ,dass man Angler oder Jäger ist.


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Andal schrieb:


> Hast du den Beitrag von Gründler gelesen, ja? Und was sagt der dir? Bist du wirklich so begriffstutzig, oder nur aus Prinzip oppositionell eingestellt?
> 
> Man sollte aber auch nicht nur Angst haben,vor dem was man sagt.
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht,dürte man auch nicht öffentlich sagen,geschweige denn zeigen ,dass man Angler oder Jäger ist.


 
Doch darf man,man muss nur bedenken die haben Geld und ne Lobby,wir Angler haben keine Lobby und kein Geld.

Die sammeln Geld für Gerichtsverhandlungen um ihren Ziel ein Stk.näher zu kommen.

Steht ein Angler vor Gericht muss er selber zahlen,oder meinst du dir hilft nen andere Angler mit Geldspenden.

Wir Angler zerhauen uns täglich im Netz und liefern diesen damit Munition,und sie freuen sich täglich darüber wie doof doch die Angler sind und ihnen die besten Steilvorlagen liefern.

Und um das zu unterbinden liefert man ihnen nur die Munition wo sie nix mit anfangen können.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




|wavey:


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

In welchem Sonnensystem lebst du? Du kannst Gegenbeweise en masse auffahren, von einer ordentlichen Verleumdung bleibt dir immer Dreck am Schuh übrig.


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

In welchem lebst du ,Andal!?!?!?

Du scheinst dich permanent nur umzudrehen ,in der Hoffnung das dir keiner was will.

Hier geht es um einen kleinen Spass ,den auch du nicht aufbauschen musst,nach dem Motto:

Was wäre wenn und wenn ja auch nur vielleicht, vielleicht?!?!

Nenne doch mal Beispiele wo solche,mehr als lächerlichen Aussagen (Spässe), als das sie in irgendeiner Form Munition sein könnten, Aussagen gegen Angler erfolgreich verwendet wurden.

Die dann auch dem Angler negatives gebracht haben.

Bei uns in M/V kenne ich das nicht.


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Um wieviele Gerichtsverhandlungen gegen Angler,wo ihnen solche Aussagen zum Verhängnis wurden, dreht es sich,Gründler?

Wenn es so viele sein sollten,müsste man doch als erstes hier darüber lesen. 

Nehme ich jedenfalls mal an.


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Schau dir nur die obskuren Aktionen der Tierrechtler an, da hast du Beispiele zu Hauf!



Tino schrieb:


> Bei uns in M/V kenne ich das nicht.



Dann genieße dieses insuläre Dasein, aber übertrag es nicht auf den Rest der Welt.


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Ich höre nur von Aktionen gegen Tierversuche und deren Einrichtungen.

*Nichts,wo ein Angler,auf Grund einer ironischen Aussage,erfolgreich verurteilt wurde.*

Insulär ist es hier bestimmt nicht,denn ich lese von solchen,von dir beschriebenen Dingen nichts in einigen Angelforen.
Da würde ich sie auf Garantie lesen.

Vom ''Rest'' der Welt höre ich aber auch nicht solch eine Angstmacherei,geschweige denn handfeste Beispiele.

...schon komisch


----------



## gründler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Tino

Es geht auch nicht darum das hier morgen einer Verurteilt wird,es geht darum diesen leuten keinen Wind zu geben.

Klar kann man sich als Angler...outen,klar kann man einiges schreiben,aber je weniger man das tut um so besser für uns alle.

Und das hier nicht nur Angler lesen sollte jeder wissen,es gab ja schon Anzeigen gegen Boardis auch wenn nicht wegen Ironie...aber es zeigt das der Gegner auch hier aktiv ist.

Oder der Fall mit Herrn Möller und Michel T.es hat keine 24 Std gedauert und der Michel hat sich hier angemeldet und mit Anzeigen...gedroht.

Es geht ums Prinzip.


|wavey:


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! - aggressive Schwäne am Wasser*

Es geht ums Prinzip,ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu dünn,als das ich jetzt immer und überall darauf achten soll ,was ich sage oder schreibe,um einen vermeintlichen imaginären Gegner keine Munition zu geben. 
Für was auch immer.


*Und das hier nicht nur Angler lesen sollte jeder wissen,es gab ja schon  Anzeigen gegen Boardis auch wenn nicht wegen Ironie...aber es zeigt das  der Gegner auch hier aktiv ist.*

Wo anzubringen ist ,wofür diese angezeigt wurden?

*Oder der Fall mit Herrn Möller und Michel T.es hat keine 24 Std gedauert  und der Michel hat sich hier angemeldet und mit Anzeigen...gedroht.*

Nach sooooo vielen und aussagekräftigen Beispielen hört sich das ja nun wirklich nicht an,Gründler,als das ich mir jetzt jeden Spass diesbezüglich 2-3 überlegen werde oder auch ganz weglassen werde. Nicht böse gemeint.


----------

